# Stuck at installing FreeBSD as a main OS



## strangerino (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello, I am new to FreeBSD and I am stuck at installing it.
I've downloaded the memstick version and booted into it, but it got stuck at installing base, but why? My computer is running on an AMD CPU with 4gb of ram memory.

This is the error I am getting.






Does it mean I can't install it on my computer as a main OS and that I need to install it as a virtual machine instead? I would like FreeBSD to be the only OS on my computer.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

Can you tell us a bit more about the hardware? It looks like it has some problems with your disk controller or the disk itself.


----------



## strangerino (Jan 2, 2018)

HDD: SAMSUNG HD502HI 500GB

- Tried installing from DVD, ended up the same.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2018)

Have you tried the Hard disk settings in the BIOS? Perhaps run the disk in IDE mode versus AHCI.
It looks like ahci errors.


----------



## strangerino (Jan 2, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Have you tried the Hard disk settings in the BIOS? Perhaps run the disk in IDE mode versus AHCI.
> It looks like ahci errors.


Tried that.

It's set to IDE by default.
AHCI / RAID didn't let me boot into the DVD as it was saying boot: No /boot/kernel/kernel


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 3, 2018)

Do you have another hard-disk you can try?  This is clearly a disk or disk interface error, on whatever device is ada0:ahcich1, which is probably the 500G Hitachi you're installing onto.

Also: Reseat all connectors to the disk.  If you have a spare SATA and power cable, try swapping them.  Neither of those steps has a high probability of fixing a real problem, but they are quick and cheap.


----------



## Jason_25 (Jan 4, 2018)

In my experience that is not really an error.  FreeBSD since the early days always pops up these CAM errors from USB devices.  The install will be slow (slower than it should be) but it should continue despite those errors.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2018)

Jason_25 said:


> FreeBSD since the early days always pops up these CAM errors from USB devices.


Except these errors are from the harddisk (ada0), not the USB stick (usually da0).


----------



## gb_away (Jan 21, 2018)

Have you tried running smartctl(8) tests on your hdd?


----------

